# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Josh Mandel (U.S. Senate, R-OH)

## Brian4Liberty

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

Candidate Name: Josh Mandel
Office Sought: U.S. Senate, Ohio
Current Office: Ohio Treasurer
Website: http://joshmandel.com/

Social Media: 
Twitter

*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: 
Constitutional Issues: 
Economic Issues: 
Foreign Policy: 
Social Issues: 
Overall Issues Rating: 

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: Ohio
District: N/A
Incumbent: Sherrod Brown (D-OH)
Primary Date: 
Other Primary Candidates: 
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: 
Cook PVI:
Relevant poll numbers: 

Overall Race Profile Rating: 

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*

Key strong points: 

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers: 

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Trump sparks imitator in Ohio Senate race
By Lisa Hagen - 12/11/16




> Ohio Treasurer Josh Mandel (R) is looking to replicate Donald Trump's campaign strategy, hoping to reap the benefits of the president-elect's success in his second Senate bid.
> 
> Mandel is looking to unseat Sen. Sherrod Brown (D-Ohio) in 2018, taking advantage of a midterm electorate that leans more Republican.
> 
> Mandel announced his bid on Wednesday in a style straight out of the Trump playbook, including with familiar slogans like “rigged system” and “drain the swamp.” He leaned heavily into Trump campaign themes of improving the middle class and decreasing the influence of lobbyists and special interests.
> 
> “Most people think Washington is broken, but really it’s just a rigged system,” Mandel said in the video. “The politicians and their cronies get rich while the middle class struggles.” 
> 
> Mandel’s coziness to Trump could pay political dividends. The president-elect won the perennial swing state by 8 percent even after polls leading up to the election showed him ahead by only a few points.
> ...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

And Mandel appears to be another Bill Kristol disciple. Neoconned again. Another Trojan Horse neoconservative trying too sneak in on a popular wave.




> Conservative pundit William Kristol helped recruit Josh Mandel to challenge Ohio Sen. Sherrod Brown.
> ...
> Wind whipped across the patio, but the rain held off long enough for Weekly Standard Editor and conservative icon William Kristol to introduce Josh Mandel as representative of the hope for the Republican reformation of America.
> ...
> http://wksu.org/news/feature/election2012/32872

----------


## RandallFan

Seems similar to Tom Cotton. Strong on domestic issues that GOP voters care about & willing to start WWIII on foreign issues.

----------


## devil21

> And Mandel appears to be another Bill Kristol disciple. Neoconned again. Another Trojan Horse neoconservative trying too sneak in on a popular wave.


A tribe member lawyer trying to sneak his way into office?  Say it ain't so!

----------

